
Ask HN: How to monetize a niche search engine? - belavi
I have a niche search engine with pretty decent activity. What are some good ways I could monetize?
======
ParameterOne
You could sell it to me....or you could add me as a co-founder and I will
monetize it.

------
davelnewton
Charge money for it.

